# Some Rohloff questions about chain, tensioner



## tkehler (Feb 11, 2007)

I have some Rohloff questions, and hope someone can answer them for me.

i) What kind of chain do people run on their Rohloff? Half an inch by 1/8 or 3/32, correct? As I prefer the 1/8th, and can't easily acquire a Rohloff chain, what kind do people recommend?

ii) I have the DH tensioner installed. But the bike is a hardtail, which I'll use for mild trail riding -- no jumps, nothing overly technical -- and commuting in bad weather on gravel trails. Is the DH tensioner overkill? Will the extra tension over the regular tensioner affect my shifting?

Thanks!


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

tkehler said:


> i) What kind of chain do people run on their Rohloff?


I run cheap standard 8 speed chain.
I ride a lot and haven't changed mine for 5 years now.



tkehler said:


> ii) I have the DH tensioner installed. But the bike is a hardtail, which I'll use for mild trail riding -- no jumps, nothing overly technical -- and commuting in bad weather on gravel trails. Is the DH tensioner overkill? Will the extra tension over the regular tensioner affect my shifting?


The only thing it can affect over a non-DH one is weight. 
Maybe noisier if it isn't setup properly.

Better safe than sorry !


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

same as fokof...use an 8 speed chain. Rohloff don't recommend a 1/8" with their sprocket, but I thought I saw somewhere Phil makes one? All in all, it's not a SS and you won't need to muscle it as such so save some money and inconvenience and get a few cheap 8 speed chains. I initially got some SS chains for my rohloff (like the look too) but it is overkill. no need to get a rohloff chain.


----------



## tkehler (Feb 11, 2007)

Great, thanks, I appreciate it! But which 8 speed -- does it matter?

I know that I can get one of the KMC chains as well as the SRAM PC-1.

By the way, this is what a mechanic wrote to me. I was asking about running a 3/32 chain:

"As for chains, I do not recommend lighter chains as we live in a hilly environment and this puts more stress on the chain. Yes, it may be quieter, but it will likely stretch sooner."


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

doesn't matter. I use KMC mostly. I wouldn't call a standard 8 speed chain light. Maybe he is referring to other types. Really, it's not like you are going to produce gobs more power than before or than anyone else using these chains for years. the point of having gears is to give you a good cadence and efficiency, and unless you are doing trials or mashing like a SSer I can't see an issue. Possibly an SS chain would wear better with 1/8" rings and sprockets, but possibly that would add weight and be overkill. MTB chains see so much dirt I am not sure if there would eb a big diference here. My area is about as hilly as it gets and I rotate 3 chains on 2 rings and one sprocket. Been doing it on the original gear for about 2-3 years now.


----------



## estutjaweh (Jan 3, 2008)

Lets put it this way... unfortunately you don't have a choice. Nearly all SS chains cause problems when running a chain tensioner and most wont even fit through the cage - regardless of DH or normal tensioner.

I would also point out that derailleur chains were designed to put up with high-mileage bikes whereas SS chains are either super strong (BMX) or cheap and s**t (granny shopping basket bike). The derailleur chains are the only ones that really make any sense to run with a SPEEDHUB.


----------



## BenSwayne (May 15, 2011)

In case you really want a combo of these benefits, KMC did come out with a Rohloff specific chain. Its a 3/32 like a derailleur chain but doesn't have as much side to side flex like a derailleur chain would have for use in shifting. Something about the way the pins are that makes it stiffer like this and supposedly reduces chain wear/stretch. Its also nickel plated for corrosion resistance.

I bought this chain for my Rohloff but haven't had it long enough to comment on longevity yet. I just got my Rohloff this last spring. Just thought I'd throw it out there for those who are interested.


----------



## tkehler (Feb 11, 2007)

That's good to hear. Thanks for posting.

What's the name of this chain by the way? Wouldn't mind having a read about that one...

I just bought a KMC 8 speed chain (the X8.93). Might try that one.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

And how long is it? The SS chains tend to be too short for my 44/18 setup.


----------

